# Template/grid on table before finishing it?



## johnnye (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a new workbench tabletop and I was thinking before I seal it, I would like to paint or draw common grids that I can use for layouts. For instance, I was thinking a yellow line every two inches, and red lines in between at the inch. Then maybe two circles, 4" in diameter and 10", as well as an assortment of degrees, like 45 and 30.

Let me know if this doesn't make sense and I will explain it further.

Has anyone done something like that? Any pdf files I can blow up and laminate onto the table?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I would use the free software below and the paper they sale to make teeshirts.
http://www.avery.com/us/Main?action=product.HierarchyList&node=10210816&catalogcode=WEB01
http://www.avery.com/us/Main?action=product.HierarchyList&node=10212915&catalogcode=WEB01


It's a iron on type .. (heat will put the design right on the laminate/wood) easy stuff...don't to forget to think backwards, when you print it out.
=========
I use it for hanging cutting boards..
http://www.routerforums.com/26654-post1.html

========
FREE Graph Paper software

This software is free and unlimited. 
If you use it at home, at school or for 
your job, I only ask, as a reward of my work, a simple postcard typical of 
your geographical region. Would you write down the field in which you 
are using Graph Paper Printer, stick a pretty stamp for my son and mail 
the card to the postal address : 

http://perso.easynet.fr/~philimar/

Looks like the site is down,but see file below..
Can't post it , it's 368.8kb ...max size for zip file 97.3kb on the forum. 

I will try and send it to your email..if you ask for it..
=======****** ==========
Found one more spot you can get it from 

http://pharm.kuleuven.be/pharbio/gpaper.htm
===========


========


----------



## johnnye (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, I've used similar software before for laying out pilot hole templates. The problem I foresee is getting everything straight using paper sheets on a 3' x 5' tabletop.

I was more interested in ideas, or previously done projects so I can gather more info.

What would you have if you could put pre-measured, non-erasable, geometry on a table? Maybe this idea has been used on table saws before? A possible way of saying it....a two dimension jig?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Big Projects take big printers,,think Kinko's they have Big printers, I use them from time to time when I need a full size Intarsia pattern or just a bigger one.. ( blow up thing)

http://www.intarsia.com/


good luck

========

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/3268-intarsia.html

=======


----------

